# Thetford Fridge Freezer - N175, 12v problem



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, Hope someone can point me in the right direction ??

I get an error code (2) on LCD when the engine is fired up on the MH, fridge freezer works well on other 2 settings.

Error 2 states that there is no 12v supply.

I have checked all fuses and connections (that I can see)

problem is there's not enough access to get to the wiring at rear of fridge.

Does anyone know of a "Mobile" service engineer for fridge servicing ?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Im mobile but very busy at the moment booked up until first week in november but have a look under the bonnet for a 20amp fuse on its own close to the split charge relay.It states on your profile that you are in west midlands where abouts in the west midlands as i know an engineer in perton just outside wolverhampton that might be able to take a look.
kev


----------

